# kernel won't reboot



## nedry (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello I have a Dell Latitude Laptop E6220 and i am trying to install FreeBSD 11. It boots and installs off USB Stick. But at the end of the installation, it says rebooting, but just hangs on 
	
	



```
Uptime
```
 any ideas?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Nov 13, 2016)

nedry said:


> Hello I have a Dell Latitude Laptop E6220 and i am trying to install FreeBSD 11. It boots and installs off USB Stick. But at the end of the installation, it says rebooting, but just hangs on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a look at the acpi(4) manpage. There are two tunables that might be of use: hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot and hw.acpi.handle_reboot. You can set those from a shell before rebooting. If one of them fixes it, you can edit /etc/sysctl.conf  to automatically set it at boot time. Also, just to make sure this isn't a regression in 11, you might want to download the appropriate (CD or memstick) image for 10.3 and booting from that. You don't need to do another install, just select the Live CD option from the menu to get a shell, and then just do a `# shutdown -r now` and see if that can successfully reboot your system. You might also try the same thing with 11 to see if it is triggered by something during the installation process or always happens on 11.


----------



## nedry (Jan 14, 2017)

I tried the following without sucess: 
	
	



```
sysctl hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot=1
```
 and the two verions of the reboot command: `reboot` and `shutdown -r now` and 
	
	



```
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot=1
```
 then two verions of the reboot command: `reboot` and `shutdown -r now`, in both cases no luck won't reboot.


----------

